# Experience while using Betting application in mobile devices



## yousuucckkss (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello guys, 

as we know, now we have so many betting apps in mobile phone, and it really helps me to create a bet. 
just wondering about your experience when using the betting application like BET 365 (at least this is what I've been using so far). Do you think it is important to have a good experience in such mobile application?

check this link as well, this is a survey about research on experience in mobile betting application
http://goo.gl/forms/QDkRPCwwZy

cheers!


----------



## fanbrits johnson (May 11, 2016)

i dont like it tbh


----------



## Cush (May 23, 2016)

BetBlack is a fun and free legal sports betting game.  Check it out in my signature!


----------

